# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  Guess and get an arrowhead or spear point of your choice.

## FVR

Here is the deal.

Look at all of my newly knapped points and tell me which one is my favorite.  I do have one.

If you pick my favorite, then you can have either two arrowheads or one spear point.  I'll ship them to ya.

You can only try once.

You can pick starting at 9pm aka 2100 Eastern Standard time tonight.

Post your pick on this thread.  Remember EST.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


1,2, 14, 15, and 16 are made of thick pane glass.

3 and 13 are made of green glass.

5, 6, 8, 9, and 10 are made of various obsidian.

4, 11, and 12 are made of black butter. 

I don't know what 7 is.  

4 is a replica knapped shark tooth.

----------


## hunter63

I was gonna guess 8 as well, so I;ll be forced to go with 7.

Nice job on all of them!

----------


## Ken

Okay, Frank, I'll guess *#3.*

----------


## Camp10

is it 9 yet?  I dont know what your favorite is but I like 3

----------


## Rick

I'll go with 14 Frank. If someone else wants 14 and that's it you can send it to them. I just wanted to guess. You're a shooter so I'm guessing you want something functional and 14 looks like shooter to my untrained eye.

----------


## Justin Case

I will Guess #1

----------


## crimescene450

10  lmhjdlskjdkljd  stupid minimum character requirement

----------


## Camp10

> Okay, Frank, I'll guess *#3.*


Beat me by a few seconds and FVR said we only get one shot!!  Rats! :Smile:   Nice contest anyways Frank!

----------


## FVR

It's after 9pm aka 2100 EST.

You can guess now.

----------


## Ken

> Beat me by a few seconds and FVR said we only get one shot!! Rats! Nice contest anyways Frank!


If you bribe the Admin he can change any post without leaving a trace.......   :Innocent:

----------


## Camp10

> If you bribe the Admin he can change any post without leaving a trace.......


No, he is way to smart and nice and respected (think that might do it?) to go along with that!  I'm just hoping now that 3 is the one he really hates and is the furthest from the winner. :Innocent:

----------


## roar-k

Ugh, I want to say 8 or 16.  I do not know which to say, but lets go with 16 just to be different.

----------


## nell67

Number 9..

----------


## FVR

Not yet.

Ken #3
Camp10 #9
Rick #14
JustinCase #1
Crimescene #10
RoarK #16
Nell #9
Quigley #4
Crash #2

Not yet.

----------


## Quigley

I am going to say #4 just to be different.

----------


## crashdive123

I'll go with 2.

----------


## FVR

Crash, I was sure you would have gotten it.  Oh well.

----------


## crashdive123

I had two choices in mind.

----------


## Ken

> I had two choices in mind.


I had 16 choices in mind.   :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

So, I'll pick 7 again......First time was early.

----------


## Justin Case

I changed my mind twice, I hope it wasnt one of those,  lol, Ill be mad at myself  :Sneaky2:

----------


## FVR

And we have a Winner, Hunter.

Number 7 is my favorite.  Why? Because it looks crude yet very sturdy.  It can be hafted to a stick for a spear or an antler for a knife.  Yet it is not too large not to be put on the end of a sturdy arrow.

It will also throw a spark.

PM me your address and let us know which arrowheads or what spear point you want.

Thanks,

FVR

----------


## laughingbeetle

I will say #13, simply because I like the color. Well Done on all of them!

----------


## Justin Case

Thanks for doing this FVR,  it was fun, Congrats hunter

----------


## Ken

Fun contest and great knapping work.  Thanks Frank!

----------


## FVR

I would like to thank all who participated.  I've started knapping again, funny, it's like lifting weights.  When you stop, you need to start from scratch all over again.  Well for me it is.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I'm like that with lifting weights or ... wait...I was thinking waiting for a lift. Never mind. 

Nice work on the rocks.

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks Frank.

----------


## Camp10

Congrats Hunter!  That was fun Frank!  They all look very nice.

----------


## Batch

I'll go #7

----------


## hunter63

> And we have a Winner, Hunter.
> 
> Number 7 is my favorite.  Why? Because it looks crude yet very sturdy.  It can be hafted to a stick for a spear or an antler for a knife.  Yet it is not too large not to be put on the end of a sturdy arrow.
> 
> It will also throw a spark.
> 
> PM me your address and let us know which arrowheads or what spear point you want.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


FVR, Thanks man, thats cool.
I have a few "picked up" points, and #7 looks a lot like them.
As far a a nice job, and good looking point I liked #8, but already taken.

PM your way, thanks again, very cool.

Tried sending you a PM, says you arn't recieving them.
Advise?

----------


## Old GI

My belated pick is "All of the Above".  They're all beautiful.

----------


## FVR

Hunter,

You get your pick of the lot, well except for #7.  If you choose arrowheads, you get two.

----------


## hunter63

FVR, tried sending you a PM, says you won't receive it.

Anyway, 8 and 9 are very nice, and I would be proud to display them, as I would with any hand made stuff you all make.

Thanks again, a very generous contest, maybe PM me?

----------


## aflineman

Those are pretty darn nice. I saw a unique one last weekend. It looked somewhat like #14, but was made from a broken taillight lens out of a Model A Ford.

----------


## smittysurvival

i would have thought 8.  it seemed very balanced and the type of thing i would like to make

----------


## Survival Guy 10

Im goin with 8

----------


## hunter63

Yo, Frank, sorry I couldn't get back to you sooner, the package arrived in fine shape while I was in Louisiana, and didn't have any way to get back to you.

I always enjoy hamdmade stuff, your talent shows in the workmanship.
They will make a fine adition to my small collection.
Thanks again.

----------


## Rick

'Bout time you show up. Hope your trip was uneventful.

----------


## hunter63

Yep, no worries, long drive 16 hours, hotter than you know what, down there, don't know how all you southern boys stand it.
Too hot to have the dogs in the back of the truck, so had 4 labs in the back seat of the truck, with the air on........LOL

Had the pleasure of making the Tri State Tollway, around Chicago, last evening, where it cost $20 bucks to put up with traffic, LOL. 

Maybe some one could explain why Illinois has a 65 MPH speed limit out in the boring boonies, then you hit the tollway and right up to 75 MPH and away we go............

----------


## Rick

> Maybe some one could explain Illinois


After living there for 36 years I can assure you this is a better question.

----------


## briarmorrow

ill have to say 13

----------


## crashdive123

> ill have to say 13


I take it you didn't read any more than the first post?  How about dropping by the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## FVR

Hunter,

Great, glad you like them.

Take Care,

Frank

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

i have to say they look good but im bettin on 11

----------


## crashdive123

> i have to say they look good but im bettin on 11


Not too much of a bettin man are you? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Hey Crimson Ghost! Did you know that Moderators can still read your posts, even after you've deleted them? So when you post something like.....

_"Crash... a newbie makes a late guess cause he obviously didnt read the entire thread and you are not very nice in telling him to go to the introduction page, then a senior member does the samething and you just joke with him about it.... not very nice or a good way to get new members to want to stick around. I have noticed this in a lot of threads from many folks, it makes it seem like this community is not interested in bringing new people in. If I am wrong forgive me, but I read the introduction page info, and it says it's not required for membership, so why you guys act like this saying that kinda stuff to new people is beyond me."_

..... and then delete that post, just be aware that the Mods can still read it. Okay?

Lighten up and enjoy the banter. We're all friends here. Most of us, anyway.  :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

I Pick Number 6  :Innocent:

----------


## The Crimson Ghost

> Hey Crimson Ghost! Did you know that Moderators can still read your posts, even after you've deleted them? So when you post something like.....
> 
> _"Crash... a newbie makes a late guess cause he obviously didnt read the entire thread and you are not very nice in telling him to go to the introduction page, then a senior member does the samething and you just joke with him about it.... not very nice or a good way to get new members to want to stick around. I have noticed this in a lot of threads from many folks, it makes it seem like this community is not interested in bringing new people in. If I am wrong forgive me, but I read the introduction page info, and it says it's not required for membership, so why you guys act like this saying that kinda stuff to new people is beyond me."_
> 
> ..... and then delete that post, just be aware that the Mods can still read it. Okay?
> 
> Lighten up and enjoy the banter. We're all friends here. Most of us, anyway.


Being a network engineer, of course I knew this. I also figured moderators would have more respect than to take someones deleted post and repost it to cause a stir. If you had something to say you could have said it in private to me, I deleted the post in the first place to avoid making waves and trouble for myself and you have gone and done it aways. This website doesnt seem like its gonna be the place for me, I can continue to read the info without dealing with immature people such as yourself. You folks all seem to have a habit of abusing newcomers, this isn't the way I operate, everyone should be equal.

----------


## Ken

> Being a network engineer, of course I knew this. I also figured moderators would have more respect than to take someones deleted post and repost it to cause a stir. If you had something to say you could have said it in private to me, I deleted the post in the first place to avoid making waves and trouble for myself and you have gone and done it aways. This website doesnt seem like its gonna be the place for me, I can continue to read the info without dealing with immature people such as yourself.


I'm sure that the moderators do have enough respect "than to take someones deleted post and repost it to cause a stir." Thing is, I'm not a moderator.

Tell you what: why don't you get a better feel for things around here, and try to understand what has been posted, before you respond in a critical manner.

If a new neighbor entered your home for the first time, and immediately made negative comments about your family, would you welcome him back for another visit the next day?  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Well you sure got your knickers in a twist. If you want to post an Intro, do it. If you don't want to then don't. Being a network engineer you probably also knew that a mod DIDN'T repost anything. You did know that, right?

----------


## The Crimson Ghost

Honestly, who does something like this? Quality Control? For someone into quality control as a moderator, you sure seen to be doing the exact opposite by creating drama that takes away from the quality of this survival forum. Are you 12 year old or what? This is the most immature action I have seen from a moderator on any forum. I am blown away by your actions in reposting something that someone obviously deleted for a reason.

----------


## The Crimson Ghost

> Well you sure got your knickers in a twist. If you want to post an Intro, do it. If you don't want to then don't. Being a network engineer you probably also knew that a mod DIDN'T repost anything. You did know that, right?


Are you seriously that ignorant? Do you not see where he reposted something that I deleted? Please stop making comments when you have no idea what happened.

----------


## The Crimson Ghost

> I'm sure that the moderators do have enough respect "than to take someones deleted post and repost it to cause a stir." Thing is, I'm not a moderator.
> 
> Tell you what: why don't you get a better feel for things around here, and try to understand what has been posted, before you respond in a critical manner.
> 
> If a new neighbor entered your home for the first time, and immediately made negative comments about your family, would you welcome him back for another visit the next day?


Fact is, I deleted the comment for just this reason. You are seriously trying to defend your actions now? How immature of you. The correct thing to do would be to deleted you original post where you posted something of mine that I deleted and then deleted everything after regarding the matter. Do you have a life? Or just troll here all day and cause drama?

----------


## Ken

> Are you seriously that ignorant? Do you not see where he reposted something that I deleted? Please stop making comments when you have no idea what happened.


Goodbye!!!   :Smile:

----------


## The Crimson Ghost

And for someone who isn't a moderator, "Hey Crimson Ghost! Did you know that Moderators can still read your posts, even after you've deleted them? So when you post something like....." you sure portrayed yourself as such.

----------


## The Crimson Ghost

Yeah, goodbye, as I said I dont have to deal with morons like you to read a website.

----------


## The Crimson Ghost

Have fun with your internet "family" Im sure you have no wife or kids or any other sort of family acting the way you do.

----------


## Ken

> Fact is, I deleted the comment for just this reason. You are seriously trying to defend your actions now? How immature of you. The correct thing to do would be to deleted you original post where you posted something of mine that I deleted and then deleted everything after regarding the matter. Do you have a life? Or just troll here all day and cause drama?


Hey, tough guy, I responded the way I did after I read your antagonistic replies in this and OTHER threads.

You claim to have "advanced" survival skills, right?  Keep it up and I can guarantee you that you won't survive HERE.

----------


## Justin Case

> Yeah, goodbye, as I said I dont have to deal with morons like you to read a website.


so long Spanky  ,,   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

Can I be a Moderator too ?   LOL

----------


## The Crimson Ghost

> Hey, tough guy, I responded the way I did after I read your antagonistic replies in this and OTHER threads.
> 
> You claim to have "advanced" survival skills, right?  Keep it up and I can guarantee you that you won't survive HERE.


Hey tough guy, I am done here, have fun banning proxy addresses, I will come here as often as I want and there is nothing you can do about it. As for this forum and assholes like you, I am done dealing with you. I have made no antagonistic replies, and the one I did make confronting you and the other moderators who abuse newcomers, I deleted to avoid something like this. But you took it upon yourself to repost it just to get a stir. You are pathetically immature, and if you think I need this site, you are wrong. I have military training in network engineering and survival, there is nothing here I can learn that I dont already know, I came to offer advice to morons like you who think they are survivalists because they went camping with mommy and daddy for 3 days. You are pathetic and I am done with these forums and you.

----------


## Ken

> And for someone who isn't a moderator, "Hey Crimson Ghost! Did you know that Moderators can still read your posts, even after you've deleted them? So when you post something like....." you sure portrayed yourself as such.


No, I didn't.  Do you have a reading comprehension disability?




> Yeah, goodbye, as I said I dont have to deal with morons like you to read a website.


Speaking only for myself, Thank YOU for Leaving!




> Have fun with your internet "family" Im sure you have no wife or kids or any other sort of family acting the way you do.


As I said, you haven't been around long enough to get to know anyone here.  And you don't.

----------


## welderguy

All I can add to this is , lmao

----------


## Justin Case

> Yeah, goodbye, as I said I dont have to deal with morons like you to read a website.


Yes you do  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Hey tough guy, I am done here, have fun banning proxy addresses, I will come here as often as I want and there is nothing you can do about it. As for this forum and assholes like you, I am done dealing with you. I have made no antagonistic replies, and the one I did make confronting you and the other moderators who abuse newcomers, I deleted to avoid something like this. But you took it upon yourself to repost it just to get a stir. You are pathetically immature, and if you think I need this site, you are wrong. I have military training in network engineering and survival, there is nothing here I can learn that I dont already know, I came to offer advice to morons like you who think they are survivalists because they went camping with mommy and daddy for 3 days. You are pathetic and I am done with these forums and you.


Okay, Mr. Network Engineer with a Comprehension Disability, you play all the games you want to play.  Just know - you're way out of your league here.

----------


## Justin Case

> Hey tough guy, I am done here, have fun banning proxy addresses, I will come here as often as I want and there is nothing you can do about it. As for this forum and assholes like you, I am done dealing with you. I have made no antagonistic replies, and the one I did make confronting you and the other moderators who abuse newcomers, I deleted to avoid something like this. But you took it upon yourself to repost it just to get a stir. You are pathetically immature, and if you think I need this site, you are wrong. *I have military training in network engineering and survival,* there is nothing here I can learn that I dont already know, I came to offer advice to morons like you who think they are survivalists because they went camping with mommy and daddy for 3 days. You are pathetic and I am done with these forums and you.


Sure you do,,,,,,   BTW,  I walked on the Moon  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

Well, he was short lived. For being an Advanced survivor he certainly didn't survive around here very long. Have fun in Valhalla. What a LOSER.

----------


## Justin Case

sounded like a little kid to me,

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

One more reply. (I just can't control myself when presented with this crap.  :Innocent: )




> Hey tough guy, I am done here, have fun banning proxy addresses, I will come here as often as I want and there is nothing you can do about it.


No reply from me other than that the Admins and Mods will deal with you. Funny thing is, they've probably forgotten more about networks than you'll ever learn.




> As for this forum and *assholes* like you, I am done dealing with you.


My, my, you have a colorful mastery of the English language.




> I have made no antagonistic replies, and the one I did make confronting you and the other moderators who abuse newcomers, I deleted to avoid something like this.


Oh, come on! You tried stirring it up elsewhere. And - ONE MORE TIME - I'M NOT A MODERATOR. Can you understand that?  I'M NOT A MODERATOR.  The thing is, you posted it, I read it, and I called you on it. You should THINK before you click on "submit."




> But you took it upon yourself to repost it just to get a stir.


No, I reposted it because I took offense to it and because I knew it was only a matter of a short time before someone like you would lose your self control and start bashing, name calling, and swearing at other members. Immediate surgery was required.




> You are pathetically immature, and if you think I need this site, you are wrong.


Really? First, YOUR level of maturity really impresses me. Unfortunately, the impression is not a positive one. Second, do you think that our feelings may be mutual and that the Forum doesn't need you?




> I have military training in network engineering and survival.....


I may have been impressed to some degree or other if I actually believed you.




> .... there is nothing here I can learn that I dont already know,


Yes, yes. I'm sure that you know everything there is to know about everything. And I honestly believe that you are otherwise correct. You are clearly incapable of learning ANYTHING AT ALL. You have proven that in only 14 posts here.




> I came to offer advice to morons like you who think they are survivalists because they went camping with mommy and daddy for 3 days.


Okay. I guess that it would be a waste of time to tell you that the training, skills, and experience of many of our members exceed your wildest imagination. Oh, and BTW, I went camping with mommy and daddy for 5 days, not just 3. And later on, *before you were even born*,  :Smile:  I trained public safety professionals in many of the subjects we discuss here.




> You are pathetic and *I am done with these forums and you*.


Yet more proof that there IS a God.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Can I be a Moderator too ?   LOL


Sure, just spell it like I do.   :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> Sure, just spell it like I do.


 lol ,I thought that was just the southern pronunciation  :Innocent:

----------


## Camp10

Huh?????? So let me get this straight...Ken isnt a moderator but cant convince this guy, RangerXanatos is a _moderater_ ,Crimson ghost is a tool that just got on the banned wagon and Justin......picked #6? :Innocent: 

I miss out on all the fun!

----------


## Ken

> Huh?????? So let me get this straight...Ken isnt a moderator but cant convince this guy, RangerXanatos is a _moderater_ ,Crimson ghost is a tool that just got on the banned wagon and Justin......picked #6?
> 
> I miss out on all the fun!


Justin probably picked his nose, too.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Camp10

His "I pick #6" post was the one that made me laugh the most though in this whole episode!  I wont argue with a mod like you though, Ken!

----------


## Ken

> His "I pick #6" post was the one that made me laugh the most though in this whole episode! I wont argue with a mod like you though, Ken!


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

> *Justin probably picked his nose, too.* 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


6 times !   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Sheesh!  Sorry that my two posts caused all this commotion.  They were both meant in friendly natured humor by the way.  They were worded differently so that I would not repeat myself.  They were worded differently so that I would not repeat myself.  They were worded differently so that I would not repeat myself.  They were worded differently so that I would not repeat myself.  Sorry if the humor did not shine through.  I guess I should keep my day job.

----------


## Ken

Thanks for clearing that up.  I thought that you were seriously trying to insult other Forum members.     :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

Okay Rick, Crash, Ken, Justin, & whoever else was pickin' on the guy...or gal...or Numpty.   Ya' all want to quit pickin' on the newbies & being mean to them?  I thought that was MY job!   :Sneaky2:   :Innocent: 

Crap!  I didn't even read this thread 'till after it all went South!   :Cool2:

----------


## Ken

> Crap! I didn't even read this thread 'till after it all went South!


Just think of this thread in the same way as some of us think of the morels you found.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

> Okay Rick, Crash, Ken, Justin, & whoever else was pickin' on the guy...or gal...or Numpty.   Ya' all want to quit pickin' on the newbies & being mean to them?  I thought that was MY job!   
> 
> *Crap!  I didn't even read this thread 'till after it all went South! *


You snooze you lose  :Innocent:

----------


## Jack m

I say 4 (jack m)

----------


## welderguy

> I say 4 (jack m)


Im betting this isnt going to turn out well!

----------


## Justin Case

> Im betting this isnt going to turn out well!


ROFL,,,,,,,,   :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

I'm not saying nothing.....I just wanted all of you to know I wasn't saying anything!!! :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Good luck to you Jack M.  I hope you win.


...didn't want to upset The Crimson Ghost in case he was lurking...

----------


## welderguy

> good Luck To You Jack M.  I Hope You Win.
> 
> 
> ...didn't Want To Upset The Crimson Ghost In Case He Was Lurking...


Roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hunter63

Update, Update.................. to all the new posters..........contest is OVER, *I won*! 
Got them already, need to put in my shadow box, though.
Too bad for y'all, Nana nana boo boo.
(sheish, I just wanted to thank FVR not start a banning landslide!)

Request the thread be locked down........to many bodies pilling up!

----------


## Justin Case

I pick number 6  :Innocent:

----------


## welderguy

> Update, Update.................. to all the new posters..........contest is OVER, *I won*! 
> Got them already, need to put in my shadow box, though.
> Too bad for y'all, Nana nana boo boo.
> (sheish, I just wanted to thank FVR not start a banning landslide!)
> 
> Request the thread be locked down........to many bodies pilling up!


Hunter for them ( new posters) to know you won they actually have to read the whole post.

And  you didnt cause anyones banning there attitude and ignorance got them banned.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

I choose #22. :Innocent: 






OK so I changed my mind......

----------


## hunter63

LOL, LOL........I digress.......Have at it!
Wouldn't want to spoil y'all fun.
Carry on........................

----------


## Justin Case

> LOL, LOL........I digress.......Have at it!
> Wouldn't want to spoil y'all fun.
> Carry on........................


you can have another guess too  :Innocent:   ya never know, you might get lucky .

22 , 6 and 4 are already taken  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Camp10

> I say 4 (jack m)


Hey Jack..didnt you read the rules?  You cant guess until 9PM!!   :Innocent:

----------


## welderguy

> Hey Jack..didnt you read the rules?  You cant guess until 9PM!!


That there is funny stuff.

----------


## scottmphoto

I'll guess it's # 13, but then, I just like green.

----------


## welderguy

> I'll guess it's # 13, but then, I just like green.


OH man you beat me to it Thats the one I was gonna pick.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

This is funnier than Ken's and 2D2K's thread!!!

----------


## Justin Case

> OH man you beat me to it Thats the one I was gonna pick.


you snooze you lose !  :Innocent:

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> And we have a Winner, Hunter.
> 
> Number 7 is my favorite.  Why? Because it looks crude yet very sturdy.  It can be hafted to a stick for a spear or an antler for a knife.  Yet it is not too large not to be put on the end of a sturdy arrow.
> 
> It will also throw a spark.
> 
> PM me your address and let us know which arrowheads or what spear point you want.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Sorry every one!!!  This is over..... There never was a #22...I was just being sarcastic...caused I missed out.....again...LOL

----------


## Justin Case

> Sorry every one!!!  This is over..... There never was a #22...I was just being sarcastic...caused I missed out.....again...LOL


party pooper  :Sneaky2:

----------


## welderguy

> Sorry every one!!!  This is over..... There never was a #22...I was just being sarcastic...caused I missed out.....again...LOL



 You do know that none of the new posters that guess will probably never see your statement because they won't read the whole post to know the contest is over.

----------


## FVR

Justin,

I thought ya might have a crystal ball, #22 should be made soon.

----------


## welderguy

> Justin,
> 
> I thought ya might have a crystal ball, #22 should be made soon.


and a picture of #17 thru 21 are were? :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> Justin,
> 
> I thought ya might have a crystal ball, #22 should be made soon.


LOL,, actually Poco picked #22,  I am sticking with #6 for the win !  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Let me guess...you bet on instant replay, too, don't you?

----------


## Justin Case

hmmmm,,  Las Vegas sports book here I come  :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

> Update, Update.................. to all the new posters..........contest is OVER, *I won*! 
> Got them already, need to put in my shadow box, though.
> Too bad for y'all, Nana nana boo boo.


#26, #26 lets hear it for #26................., Don't want to be left behind.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

No, I'm sure #147 is going to be his Favorite... I Just Know it!!!

----------


## BushedOut

7 or 8  :art:

----------


## crashdive123

Why does this not suprise me?

----------


## welderguy

:Online2long: I am actually at a loss for words. :Online2long:

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Camp10

> 7 or 8


You can only pick one...so is it 7 or 8? :Innocent: 

Man, this thread is more fun then midnight shopping at Walmart!

----------


## Justin Case

I thought 7 was taken already ????  :Whistling:

----------


## hunter63

Bottom three in the case:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Ah oh. It's getting worse. There are seven in the bottom of the case and some guy peeking over the edge with a camera.

----------


## hunter63

> Ah oh. It's getting worse. There are seven in the bottom of the case and some guy peeking over the edge with a camera.


LOL, I must have taken 25 pic's, taking pic's on glass is really a trip.
Got reflections of the trees, overhead wires, me, then I moved inside.
Flash showed up, turned it off, then was too dark, turned on lamp, then reflection of lamp and me.

Y'all are good picture takers, I guess I just suck.........so bottom left hand corner, three obsidian points are from FVR.
Box is going to be on display at Rendezvous

Even the shadow box, sides are compressed paper or some such, real soft, points kept shifting around when I was trying to turn it over..........

Was like the Three Stooges doing a project, with two looking on going "wo-wo-wo.

So, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

----------


## Justin Case

> LOL, I must have taken 25 pic's, taking pic's on glass is really a trip.
> Got reflections of the trees, overhead wires, me, then I moved inside.
> Flash showed up, turned it off, then was too dark, turned on lamp, then reflection of lamp and me.
> 
> Y'all are good picture takers, I guess I just suck.........so bottom left hand corner, three obsidian points are from FVR.
> Box is going to be on display at Rendezvous
> 
> Even the shadow box, sides are compressed paper or some such, real soft, points kept shifting around when I was trying to turn it over..........
> 
> ...


LOL LOL,,,  turned out ok H63  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Glass is horrible to take pictures on. Years ago I was in a dark museum and took a picture of some object I was looking at. The flash bounced off the glass and darned near blinded me. It was like a flare in the eye. Some museum guy said, "That's why we don't allow photos." 

Thanks. (bump) Oh, excuse me. Honey?!

----------


## Justin Case

> Glass is horrible to take pictures on. Years ago I was in a dark museum and took a picture of some object I was looking at. The flash bounced off the glass and darned near blinded me. It was like a flare in the eye. Some museum guy said, "That's why we don't allow photos." 
> 
> Thanks. (bump) Oh, excuse me. Honey?!


you called the museum guy "Honey" ?  :Innocent:

----------


## welderguy

> you called the museum guy "Honey" ?


 Well he had to do something to prevent getting throwed out :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> Well he had to do something to prevent getting throwed out


he probably showed him some cleavage too  :Wink:   :Innocent:

----------


## welderguy

> he probably showed him some cleavage too


Oh yeah that works!!!!!

----------


## Justin Case

Probably threw is a couple of seductive hair flips too  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

You guys are sick. You know that don't you? Now run along and find something productive to do.

----------


## welderguy

> You guys are sick. You know that don't you? Now run along and find something productive to do.


 Hey we weren't the ones showing cleavage , and were the sick ones :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> Hey we weren't the ones showing cleavage , and were the sick ones


Did we strike a nerve ?  :Innocent:

----------


## welderguy

> Now run along and find something productive to do.


 I thought we were?

----------

